# Palatable cat wormer?



## JillA (13 October 2016)

Anyone recommend one that is easily taken in the food? For a feral cat at the yard, no chance whatsoever of catching her, she is barely happy to cross the yard when I am at the other side. And I really don't want to trap her and stress her, but she does have a pouch of wet food daily, or some sardines so a good chance of her taking something if it isn't too unpalatable? (She came from a charity, wormed flea'd and spayed but has recently lost weight after being out hunting so suspect worms)


----------



## texas (13 October 2016)

Panacur do granules, which all of mine will eat without any fuss on food.  Alternately, cut up a worming tablet and wedge it in some treats and put in the bowl - the yard cat would wolf those down without chewing although the house cats won't touch them.


----------



## missmatch (13 October 2016)

Milbemax is the most palatable wormer but some cats will even see through that 
Profender is a spot on wormer but is about £10 each. 
Both are vet only


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 October 2016)

Hide it in sardines in tomato sauce.  The smell is so strong......CPL use it as bait when setting traps for rescues.


----------



## autumn7 (15 October 2016)

Ours dislike Milbemax yet take Drontal which are oval in shape as opposed to round. They take them amongst a small serving of cat kibble so don't notice until it's too late. Could you hide amongst  kibble?


----------



## JillA (15 October 2016)

Thanks all - ended up with Panacur granules (from vet) in a sardine in oil. All gone this morning


----------

